# She Esacped!!



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so I had the girls out for some play time in their playpen.
Shelby was on the bed under the pillow taking a much needed nap after her 1000+ laps around their play pen. (see photo)
Wasabe was still in the playpen exploring her hedgie bag I had all the lights off (except for the TV and laptop) so Wasabe could play.
and then I herd something messing with the cardboard box in the floor. :shock: so I jumped up and turned the light on and Wasabe had escaped the playpen and went and found her box! with all the places she could of hid in my room and she went and got in her box.lol

So then I checked on Shelby and she was all sprawled out on the bed under "daddy's" pillow (her favorite place)
I thought it was so cute I had to take a pic!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a cute picture.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

hahahahaha i LOVE it when they do that. When cloud free ranges he always sleeps under the same turtle pillow thats on the floor. i swear they look like bear skin rugs when they flatten themselves out


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe, that is cute.  Glad you found her quick.


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awwwww lo0l she is sooo cute!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! what a cute picture! glad you found her before she got to far.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

A great story. Thanks. Awesome pic.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

zoologist: the cloud splat is so cute! (I also love your avatar)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad I found her too. I had no idea she had gotten out! It scared me when I seen that she was out.  I could of lost her!.  and with all the places in this room she could of hid in! :shock: (we just moved here not to long ago, still got some clutter) I guess she was tired and was ready to go to her room. 

She may bite when she don't get her way but she's my baby and I still love her!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the sprawled out look! Sage has never done that!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

She done it again! Twice!!
Night before last I had them in their play pen and I fell asleep a lot earlier then usual. I woke up a few hours later because I heard something moving around on my boyfriends side of the bed, so I turned on the light and she was gone!
I got to looking and found her under the bed! So I reached to grab her and by the time I got my hand near her, She was on the other side of the bed!! She is fast for a pudgy little hog!
I went to the other side of the bed and same thing!
I finally got her trapped behind a box and pulled her out.

Then today I put her in the play pen and stepped out side for about 5 minutes when I came in Of course she was gone AGAIN! I looked under the bed and there she was. she was hiding in my laptop case lol it was a lot easier to catch her!. So I put her back in her cage for a while. now she's back in the playpen and no escape attempts... (yet) So lil Houdini will not be left in there un supervised at all anymore!

I don't worry about Shelby being in the pen she doesn't try to get out. she lived in the playpen for a little while until I got her cage.


----------

